# Best Brand of Turmeric for GSD's



## MoJoSmith (May 3, 2017)

Hi there,

My GSD is almost 7 years old and getting stiff I have heard that turmeric is good for GSD's. I would like to know if anyone has used this on your dog, how much do you give them and what is the best brand. Thanks.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I get mine off Amazon


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AYEHUC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Tumeric needs to be accompanied by Black Pepper to make it Bio-Available. 
“Adding black pepper to turmeric or turmeric-spiced food enhances curcumin’s bioavailability by 1,000 times, due to black pepper’s hot property called piperine,” (Also called piper nigrum or BioPerine) 

It also needs a little fat. I use organic coconut oil.
"Without fat, the active component in turmeric, curcumin, has a difficult time making it past the stomach, into the small intestine, and into the blood where it can offer the greatest benefits."

This is the one I use myself and for our dogs:
 https://www.amazon.com/Oregons-Wild...sr=8-2&keywords=wild+harvest+organic+turmeric 


Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I get mine fresh from the Indian store.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

A friend of mine who works in the industry suggested labdoor.com for choosing supplements. They independently test multiple brands of various supplements and report back on potency, heavy metals, etc.


----------

